# Just can't beat a summer rain



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

After a long dry spell, natural rain is really a boost to the summer garden. We got a good one here and it really perked up the veggies.

Moving from right to left, first generation peas growing in the just shredded corn stubble, third generation peas next over about to bloom, tomatoes started from old spring plants beginning to bloom with peppers and some cucs , second generation peas coming on strong, okra producing like crazy and Mums standing guard. 

Summer rain is a blessing.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow! That's a big, beautiful crop.

Yep, there really isn't anything that matches fresh rain. I catch and store up to 500 gallons of rain off of my pole barn roof. Most is saved for my blueberry plants, but any extra is used on veggies that like their water without the alkaline deposits (mostly calcium) found my well water.

Even this rain water loses some of its magic after it sits in the drums and totes for a while. But it is always better than well water.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

This town water will keep it alive,but a rain will make it grow.I've got a small creek about 100 yards from my garden that sure temps me to run a hose down there.My neighbor waters his foundation from the same creek,and this time of year we'd be fighting for water.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Haven't seen any of those rain water catching systems in a long time. My grandparents generation did it out of necessity...because without it they would run out of water with shallow hand dug wells...but it really is a great practice to use today. 

I may have to rig up something simple for my equipment shed. Any tips, Dick?


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey Lark, I'll take a picture or 2 and describe it a little in a couple of days.

I started doing it because of the blueberries. They just don't handle alkaline water very well at all. The water needs to be at least neutral (7pH), but a little acidic rain water is even better.

Some major blueberry growers have injection systems on the water lines to inject sulfuric acid to a very low concentration, but enough to make the water slightly acid. Florida, for example, has very alkaline ground water, plus sandy soil, so they need to do this more than most areas.

I decided to take the easy way out and collect rain water.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

We had rain barrels years ago too.Used the water for baths,dishes,I reckon everything but drinking.An old guy told me once,their chickens roosted around the rim of the rain barrel,and it was his job every night to go out and turn the chickens to face inward.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

My main rain collector is off of it's stand currently because I am re-leveling where it normally stands. It is a 275 gallon tote that sits on a stand about 4 ft. high. That puts the top of the tote just under 8 ft above the ground. 

The pole barn has 10 ft sidewalls with a rain gutter and downspout the drains into the tote. I put pantyhose on the bottom of the downspout to keep crud out of the tote. With the rain gutter, the tote will fill with about 1/2" of rain.

I also have five 55 gallon drums that have there tops off. These drums just sit under the drip line of the roof. They will fill completely with about 1.5" of rainfall.

I set up the tote so a garden hose will attach to the valve. At it's height above ground, I rely on gravity to move the water out of it. For the five 55 gallon drums, I use a 12 volt pump that works with hoses as well.

The pictures are the tote and the valve reductions to get it down to the hose attachment size

I'm in the process of trying to find another used 275 gallon tote. I bought the last one for $75.00 If I get another one, I'll retire the the 55 gallon drums.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Before I started using rain water exclusively, the leaves on my blueberry plants would often be kind of yellow-green. Primarily, because of using well water, which caused the soil pH to raise too high. Since using rain water only, all of the blueberry plants now have lush deeper green leaves.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting this Dick....gives me some ideas to work on.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

You got the gears in my head turning too.I thought they were seized up.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Something I forgot to mention. You might want to do something to block UV rays hitting your plastic totes or barrels. UV will break them down and make them brittle over time. In the 1st picture of the tote, you will see a white plastic tarp behind it. I put this over the tote to block most UV but keep the water from getting hot. 

I think that next spring I will try using a primer and paint for plastic, and get the tote to match my pole barn side wall color. Hopefully, there is a paint that will stick through some flexing.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

An unpainted strip from top to bottom for a sight glass should be handy.Painting it to match your barn is another good idea you've come up with!


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Dick Hanks said:


> Something I forgot to mention. You might want to do something to block UV rays hitting your plastic totes or barrels. UV will break them down and make them brittle over time. In the 1st picture of the tote, you will see a white plastic tarp behind it. I put this over the tote to block most UV but keep the water from getting hot.
> 
> I think that next spring I will try using a primer and paint for plastic, and get the tote to match my pole barn side wall color. Hopefully, there is a paint that will stick through some flexing.


You got that right.
Here's a pic of my 1500gal that didn't last 10 years before it gave out.
I was mowing 50 ft away when it gave and still got hit by the tsunami.:rotfl:
I hear the black tanks last longer in direct sun.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry about your tank,but man I'd loved to see the look on your face when it gave away.


----------

